# Horus Heresy turncoats?



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I really like the fact that there is a schism in the White Scars as well as whatever is going on with the Dark Angels. 

What I would like to see however is this, traitors who having sided with Horus thinking ‘hang on a minute, all this murdering, mutilating, debauchery, wanton destruction, pacts with Chaos etc is not what we signed up for’ and then turn back to the Emperor’s side (or at least try to). I thought this was a hinted outcome for Horus Aximand. I’m not sure if Aximand will go this way as he seems too far gone. 

Would anybody else like to see this or think it will happen in a future Black Library novel? I even think it could work in the 40k setting.


----------



## doofyoofy (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it would an interesting aspect to the series. I agree, so far its always been one way or the other with no SM having second thoughts really whether the side that they picked is the correct one and whether they can turn to the other side. not sure if that made sense. but w/e.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Traitors within the loyalists and loyalists within the traitors does add a welcome (and realistic) level of complexity.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Traitors within the loyalists and loyalists within the traitors does add a welcome (and realistic) level of complexity.


This.
As much as I enjoyed all the old Black & White telling of the Heresy, it's much more believable now that we have Black, White and an ever increasing amount of Grey :so_happy:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I always wondered where Sor Talgrons story was going to go, he seemed quite conflicted by the turn of events in _Tales of Heresy_, and then other fluff says he got stationed in the Sol system. Nothing more was mentioned from him really until a breif mention in _Mark of Calth_, where he is mentioned as having held the shard of Erebus, which may or may not suggest he is committed to the cause after all.

I suppose this is why the Alpha Legion interest people so much, due to their more than ambiguous and totally unclear loyalties.

In _Betrayer_, regarding Lhorke..


I initially thought Lhorke might turn on Angron and the Legion due to him not being awake when they turned from the Emperor, and still fully considering himself to be a War Hound. It soon became apparent that he would probably turn on Angron anyway, but due to him destroying the Legion rather than any lingering loyalty to the Emperor.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, the whole Loyalists within the Traitors have been kinda covered. Loken, Garro, Saul Tarvitz. Though those was kinda before they went into the deep end. I remember the scene where Iacton is fleeing from the Vengeful Spirit with Euphrati Keeler just as Horus executes the Remembrancers, where his loyalty to Horus finally snaps. 

Though it should be pointed out that many of the traitor legions had gone through purges to weed out loyalist elements, and Horus in particular had sent the Sons of Horus against the Interex after he sabotaged the peace efforts, to blunt the impact of fighting astartes in the future, due to them using a version of powered armor. But once the renegade legions began to openly walk the path of damnation, its hard, if not downright impossible to remain untainted and getting anything more than a bolter shell in the brain from the Loyalists.

And for the other legions..

Word Bearers: Nearly utterly corrupt, with possible fringe elements untainted because they had been left to uphold the charade.

Thousand Sons: Driven into the Eye, but might have untainted fleet elements here and there.

World Eaters: Nailed hard and led by a demon prince.

Death Guard: Already have had loyalist elements fleeing, a very corrupt fate comming up for the rest soon thats going to leave it pretty much impossible for them to retain any loyalists with Typhon mirring them in the warp.

Emperor's Children: Of the deep end coo-coo. Just look at what they have become in Angel Exterminatus.

Alpha Legion: One of the few maybe legions. But with their serpentine planning, any 'supposed' loyalists from them might just be faking it.

Iron Warriors: Bitter and spiteful, but not yet truly having embraced chaos. A definitely possibility here. Just look at Warsmith Dantioch getting in with the Ultramarines. We might see him again in Unremembered Empire.

Night Lords: If going by Prince of Crows, they are not in the deep end yet. And Ive a gut feeling that the true reason for Sevatar's disappearance is that Malcador might give him a rather interesting offer, while he is in the custody of the Dark Angels. He is after all a rather strong psyker.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well, the whole Loyalists within the Traitors have been kinda covered. Loken, Garro, Saul Tarvitz. Though those was kinda before they went into the deep end.


Exactly, those are all before they went into the deep end, as you say. I think we're more on about ones that were fine with the initial betrayal against the Emperor and the Imperium, but later changed their mind after the depths some of the Legions sunk to as they started to worship Chaos rather than just rebelling against the Emperor.

Would just be interesting to see them believe the reasons for turning against the Emperor, whether truly believing it, being manipulated to or lied to by their Primarchs, but then later realising they made the wrong decision.


----------

